# Islamorada Guide Recommendations



## Stephen R Montalvo (Sep 27, 2018)

Will be in Islamorada in April. Looking for fly fishing guide recommendations. Thank you


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Larry Sydnor will definitely put you on the fish. The man knows his stuff plus, professional & courteous !!


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Stephen R Montalvo said:


> Will be in Islamorada in April. Looking for fly fishing guide recommendations. Thank you


Check out this same question/post in the "Fly Fishing" section. There are approximately a dozen really great suggestions. Good luck, enjoy your trip.


----------



## afernandez (Aug 28, 2013)

Little further down but Capt. Derek Rust out of Grassy Key/Marathon is a fantastic guide.


----------



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

Jared Raskob is definitely at the top of my list. Fished with him in July and got my first slam with the tarpon and bonefish on fly (also firsts). Fishing with him again on April 8th this year as well. 10/10 in my book.


----------



## Stephen R Montalvo (Sep 27, 2018)

Thank you all


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

Brian Helms is awesome but likely booked thru July look up Sea Ya Charters


----------

